# What is this background grass



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I found this pic while searching for Takashi Amano tanks. What is the grassy plant in the back of the tank? It doesnt look like vals, it looks finer.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

He uses _Eleocharis vivapara_ for that purpose a lot of times, and that's probably what it is.


----------

